# Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.



## Nordangler (3. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit Ostseeangler.

Ich hatte versprochen, noch einen zweiten kostenlosen Buttlöffelkurs durchzuführen. Der soll ja nun bald im Herbst losgehen.( September )
Vorab wollte ich mal die Resonanz hier im Board wissen.

Teilnehmerzahl: sagen wir mal maximal 8 Personen/innen

Also wer Lust hat sich schon mal vorab hier im Thread einschreiben.

Der Kurs würde diesmal aber auf ein Wochenende fallen, was wohl den meisten besser passen wird.
Und wieder ist der Angelort oben in Dänemark.

Also ran an die Tasten und eure Meinung hier rein.

Sven #:


----------



## Dorschjäger (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hi Sven, 
wollte fragen wo genau in Dänemark.
Viel Glück und einen großen Fang.
Grüße Dorschjäger


----------



## Nordangler (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Wahrscheinlich Middelfahrt/Fredericia.
Ist immer bestens geeignet für den Anfang.

Sven


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

@ Nordangler
 Wie wär´s mit einem Test in einem fernen Land.
 Hat ja leider mit Tunesien nicht mehr geklappt,bin aber im Sept. in Japan.
 Würde das Ding gerne mal da testen,Rabatte für Auslandseinsätze wie beim Bund ???


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven , 
hoffe im September bin ich mit der Ernte fertig . Ich melde mich schon mal an zum Buttlöffelkurs , dann kann ich gleich für November die DK Karte mit kaufen. Das erste angeln mit Dir auf Langeland mit dem Buttlöffel war ja schon sehr vielversprechend , leider war mit dananch das Glück nicht mehr so holt , keine Ahnung woran es lag  #c  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven,
wenn Du noch einen Platz frei hast würde ich sehr gerne mitmachen beim 
kostenlosen Buttlöffel-Angeln im September.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Matze2403 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hi Sven,

es ist mir zwar gelungen auch ohne Buttlöffel endlich die ersten Platten aus der Ostsee zu hieven, aber es waren einfach nur Zufallsfänge. Ich hoffe also, daß der Buttlöffel vielleicht der Schlüssel zu gezielteren Ergebnissen werden kann. Von daher wäre ich bei Deinem Kurs gern dabei. Allerdings bin ich "Schichtgänger" und ob ich an dem Wochenende wirklich frei haben werde, kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen, aber wenn, dann würde ich Deine Wunderwaffe gerne testen. Warte also sehnsüchtig auf eine genaue Terminangabe.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Marc R. (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven,

bin dabei!


----------



## moja66 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven,

September ist zwar ein weites Feld aber wenn das Wochenende passt bin ich dabei.
Mein erstes Buttlöffelangeln in der Schlei hat Spass gemacht, die Sache ist ausbaufähig.
Also merk mich schon mal vor.
Gruss Moritz


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hi Sven,  #h 

hätte auch große Lust, mit von der Partie zu sein.  #: 

Würdest Du Dich eventuell um die Angelberechtigung kümmern? Habe in DK erst ein mal von der Brandung gefischt ( bei Skagen ) und einen super Erfolg gehabt.  :s  :a 
Außerdem lernen wir uns mal persönlich kennen und ich will auch sehen, ob mei erster privater Test mit dem Buttlöffel keine "Eintagsfliege" war.
Wie würde es dann mit Köder aussehen? ( Beschaffung )

Gruß

-Rolf-


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Das schreib ich dann rein.
Scheine und Würmer kriegen wir dann aber in FL.

Sven


----------



## Rudi (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hi Sven,

waere auch gerne dabei.

Rudi.


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Huhu
Bin für einen Tag nach Hause gekommen.
War für einen Tag draussen gewesen mit dem Buttlöffel.
Hier geht es lang für den Bericht.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/fangberichte.htm

Sven


----------



## mot67 (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

schöne berichte sven! wird echt zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder an die see komme, 
die bilder machen richtig appetit auf mehr, 
gruss thorsten


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Bis jetzt sind es 7 Interessenten. Einer könnte noch mit rein.
Und ein paar Reserveangler dürfen sich auch melden.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

So der Termin !!

Ich liebäugel mit dem 11.09.2004. #6 
Würde euch das so passen ?????? :s 

Sven  :m


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So der Termin !!
> 
> Ich liebäugel mit dem 11.09.2004. #6
> Würde euch das so passen ?????? :s
> ...



Sven,ist O.K. für mich!!!


----------



## AndreL (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

hi, also auf ne DK tour im august hätte ich auch lust, also wenn du noch platz hast.......
Währe gerne dabei.


----------



## AndreL (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Korrektur, SEPTEMBER, naja das Alter, der 11.09. ist super


----------



## Rudi (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin,

ja wuerde auch bei mir passen.

Rudi.


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Korrektur, SEPTEMBER, naja das Alter, der 11.09. ist super



Oh Gott,bei dem Alter findest Du doch nie nach DK :q
Fahr mir man besser hinterher


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Also bei mir würde es auch klappen. Es sei denn, meine neue Frau (Hochzeit am 04.09.) macht gleich Stress.   
Aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus.  :m 
Freue mich schon sehr darauf!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Dann reich man gleich wieder die Scheidung ein


----------



## Marc R. (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Tach Sven,

passt mir auch, der Termin. Wenn der Kurs bis dahin überhaupt noch nötig ist...


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hehe Marc. Dann finden wir bestimmt Ersatz.
Einer der noch nicht so oft damit schon geübt hat.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Mefohunter da muß ich den Jörg recht geben.

Scheeeeiiiiiiidung.   ;-)


Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ne ne! Nicht noch ein zweites mal. Habe schon einen tollen Schatz. Die erste Ehe hielt ja immerhin knapp 17 Jahre.


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

#r 

Wer braucht denn einen dänischen Angelschein ??

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Also ich bräuchte einen, bitte!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> #r
> 
> Wer braucht denn einen dänischen Angelschein ??
> 
> Sven



Danke aber hab grad erst durch mithilfe eines netten :q Boardie/Mod. #6 einen bekommen


----------



## Marc R. (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven,

ich benötige auch einen, wenn wir nicht vorher nochmal in der Apenrader Bucht angeln gehen...:m


----------



## Rudi (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin,

ja brauche auch einen. Danke im voraus,

Rudi.


----------



## Nordangler (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Für alle einen Jahresschein ?? Oder einen Monatsschein ??
Der Jahresschein kostet ca. 18 Euro.
Pro Teilnehmer muß ich auch Seeringelwürmer kaufen. 1 Paket.
Kostet glaube ich 6 Euro.

Ist das für alle ok ??

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

So die am 11.09.2004 mit wollen, melden sich bitte über den Link an.

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/form.htm

Schreibt bitte dabei rein:

Buttlöffelkurs 11.09.2004
dänischer Angelschein ?? wem ich ein Schei besorgen soll, schreibt es mit rein.
Ist dann allerdings ein Jahresschein.
Kosten 18 Euro
Por Person 1 Paket Seeringelwürmer kosten 6 Euro
Das Geld bitte auf mein Konto überweisen.

Sven Matthiesen
Nord-Ostseesparkasse Schleswig
Blz: 21750000
Kto: 56020829

Ich hoffe, das ihr mit dieser Regelung einverstanden seid.

Sven   #v 
 #v


----------



## Nordangler (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Die festenTeilnehmer schreibe ich dann hier rein.
Ein Platz wäre dann noch frei.

Wer möchte noch gerne mitkommen ??.

Sven


----------



## Rudi (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hallo Nordangler,

habe mich gerade angelmeldet. Bitte besorge mir auch den Angelschein für DK.

Danke,
Rudi.


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Son Mist, muß leider absagen.  :e 
Am liebsten würde ich jetzt ein nacktes Huhn verprügeln.  #q 
Oder mich sinnlos mit lauwarmen Nudeln behängen.  :c


----------



## Nordangler (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

igitt, pfui, äbäh.


----------



## Nordangler (5. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Treffen um 8.00 Uhr bei mir.
Ist das allen Teilnehmern recht ?

Käffchen gibt es auch zur Begrüßung.


Sven


----------



## Marc R. (5. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Tach Sven,
ist mir recht.

P.S. Schränke und Aquarien alle schon weggeräumt?


----------



## Nordangler (14. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

So leider mußte noch ein Teilnehmer absagen.
Damit stellt sich die Frage.  

Wer von euch Boardies möchte noch daran teilnehmen?

Fun ist garantiert. Gute Laune ist Pflicht!!!

Sven


----------



## Tuempelteddy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Sven,

würde schon gern teilnehmen, bin da bloß "leider" schon in Norge.
Steht eigentlich der genau Termin für den Vergleichskampf im November schon fest? 
Würde gerne mit Boot kommen, müsste nur genau wissen, wann das ist und ob in der Nähe Slipmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind.

Gruß Torsten

PS. Bleikopfspinner haben sich auch im Bodden bewährt. Bericht folgt demnächst.


----------



## Nordangler (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

In 17 Tagen geht es los.
Tragt ihr euch bitte nocheinmal ein, wer kommt, da der eine oder andere abgesagt hat oder den Termin vergessen hat.
.
Braucht noch jemand eine Wegbeschreibung ??
Oder hat noch Fragen zum Buttlöffelkurs ??

Wie gesagt es ist noch ein Platz frei und wenn hier ein Boardie Lust und Zeit hat ist er herzlich willkommen.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (25. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> In 17 Tagen geht es los.
> Tragt ihr euch bitte nocheinmal ein, wer kommt, da der eine oder andere abgesagt hat oder den Termin vergessen hat.
> .
> Braucht noch jemand eine Wegbeschreibung ??
> ...


Moin Sven,klar komme ich,oder überweise ich die 6 €uro´s für die Würmsche nur so zum Spass??? 
Wegbeschreibung wäre Klasse #6


----------



## Nordangler (28. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

So ein neuer ist zu uns gestoßen.
Herzlich Willkommen Andreas P.
Damit dürften wir eigentlich voll belegt sein.
Das heißt, wenn alle erscheinen zum Kurs.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Leider hat nun auch Rudi absagen müßen und daher ist wieder ein Platz frei. Also Boardies wer hat noch Lust ????

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat nun auch Rudi absagen müßen und daher ist wieder ein Platz frei. Also Boardies wer hat noch Lust ????
> 
> Sven


Moin Sven,
hab den letzten Kandidaten für das Buttlöffeln aufgetrieben.
Boardnick------     Hering-AS
Seine Anmeldung ist hoffentlich hiermit O.K.  :m


----------



## Nordangler (30. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ja ist soweit ok. 
Meldest du ihn trotzdem einmal über meiner Page an. Falls noch was zu klären ist, kann ich ihn anrufen oder anmailen

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist soweit ok.
> Meldest du ihn trotzdem einmal über meiner Page an. Falls noch was zu klären ist, kann ich ihn anrufen oder anmailen
> 
> Sven


Moin Sven, Hering-AS macht nun doch nicht mit.
Da haben wir die Termine vertauscht.Er möchte für Sven Stöcker beim Vergleichsangeln am 6.Nov. mitmachen der wiederum ausfällt.
Tut mir Leid für die "Falschmeldung".


----------



## Nordangler (31. August 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

lol
Also Boardies ein Plätzchen ist noch zu vergeben.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Teilnehmer des Kurses bis jetzt:

Patrick M.

Jörn M.

Marc Ra.  Boardie

Marc Ro.  Boardie

Jörg W.   Boardie

Andreas P.  Boardie

Blauortsand  Boardie

AndreL  Boardie

Dennis K.

Michael W.  Boardie



Sven


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ich werde mal versuchen, von dem Buttlöffelkurs ein interessantes Video zu drehen und ins Netz zu stellen.
Mal schauen, ob jemand Lust hat, es sich zu saugen.
Natürlich sind die Techniken zu sehen, genau so wie die Handhabung von den Löffeln. Und natürlich reichlich Fisch.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Anfahrt.
A7 Schleswig/Schuby abfahren. Kreisverkehr sofort rechts, wieder Kreisverkehr sofort rechts.
ca. 2 km nach Lürschau fahren.
Beim Denkmal in Lürschau rechts abbiegen (Holpuster Weg)
ca. 200 Meter links dann in den Gartenweg einbiegen.
Links halten erste Auffahrt auf der linken Seite. Hausnummer 1a.
Kaffee wartet.


----------



## Marc R. (4. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moinsen,

bald isses soweit!#6  Wie lange wird der Kurs denn in etwa laufen? Danach wollte ich evtl., wenn ich nicht zu geschafft bin, versuchen, noch ein paar oder wenigstens eine Forelle zu überlisten. Vielleicht will jemand noch mitkommen?


----------



## Nordangler (5. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Es geht so lange wie es geht.  ;-)
Lassen wir uns überraschen. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du dort oben eine Mefo als Beifang mitnehmen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Besteht überhaupt bei den Boardies ein Interesse an einem Video ??

Kostenlos zu saugen. !!!

Müßte ich gerne wissen, damit ich evtl einen eigenen  FTP-Server aufmachen muß.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Nun ist der Kurs randvoll !!!
Auf einen schönen fischreichen und lustigen Tag.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen um 8.00 Uhr bei mir.
> Ist das allen Teilnehmern recht ?
> 
> Käffchen gibt es auch zur Begrüßung.
> ...


Freu mich schon, bitte mit Milch 
Komme mit Michael W., der kennt den Weg zu Dir ja schon....
Middelfart/Fyn immer noch aktuell?


----------



## Nordangler (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ja ist immer noch aktuell.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Mhhhh verdammt wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber das wars ja wohl. Vergiss aber bitte nicht das Video zu drehen und hier rein zu stellen.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhh verdammt wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber das wars ja wohl. Vergiss aber bitte nicht das Video zu drehen und hier rein zu stellen.


Du Doof,hätte Dich mitgenommen,frag doch noch mal den Sven ob er noch einen mehr mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Jo bekomme am Mittwoch zu erfahren, ob das noch möglich ist. Hab das hier eben erst gelesen. *G* Sollte das klappen, dann fahr ich mit Dir hoch.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ich habe auch schon einen Jahresschein für DK. Was ich nur wissen muss ist, was mit Würmern und dem Löffel ist, denn ich habe noch keinen Löffel. Bekomme ich vor Ort einen oder zwei oder drei???


----------



## Nordangler (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

So nun ist auch noch Sylverpasi dabei und er fährt bei Jörch mit.

Jörch= Jörg = oh nemo

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Genau so ist das #6:q.


----------



## Nordangler (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Noch 3 Tage !!! Endlich wieder angeln. 
Die Buttlöffel sind schon vorbereitet und warten auf euren Einsatz.

Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (8. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Sven,Geschirrfrage.
Mefo-Geschirr ist O.K.? (Rute & Rolle)
Monofile Schnur oder eher gepflochtene? (Muschelgrund?)
Kannst ja noch mal was dazu reinschreiben.
Achso und Wathose muss mit,gelle, oder?


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Am besten 3 Meter Rute bis 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
Am liebsten sehe ich eine 28er monofile auf der Rolle. Geflochtene kann als Ersatz mitgenommen werden.
Wathose kannst du mitnehmen, brauchst du aber evtl gar nicht. Die Wathose brauchst du vorraussichtlich erst wenn wir die Stellung komplett wechseln.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ich werde meine 40 gr WG Shimano mitnehmen und meine Daiwa Emblem S3500iA mit 25iger Mono,Tragkraft 6,5 kg. Als Ersatz werd ich noch meine Cormoran Sinus mit 12er geflochtener mitnehmen. Hatte bisher noch nie Probs damit. Ein paar Mefo-Wobbler kommen auch noch mit. Man weiß ja nie! Morgen bekomme ich meine neue Wathose vom Händler wieder, da die alte Wassereinbruch hatte. Freu mich schon riesig auf die Tour!!!


----------



## Nordangler (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

werden mal sehen, was ihr so anschleppt.


Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (9. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Wetterprognose für den Kl.Belt am Sa.
Wind bis 5 in Böen bis 9
Wellenhöhen 0,8 - 1,2 m
Siehe--- http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/
auf Wetter klicken und dann auf´s Gebiet :q


----------



## Nordangler (11. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Nun sind alle wieder zu Hause.
In den nächsten Tagen kommt ein ausführlicher Bericht hier rein.
Auch mit den Meinungen der Kursteilnehmer zu dem Buttlöffel.

Ich selbst empfand es als einen sehr schönen Tag mit anfänglichen leichten Schwierigkeiten.
Das Video ist auch geglückt und wird demnächst zum downloaden frei gegeben.
Anbei noch ein Foto von der Gruppe.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Moin ,
Sylverpasi , oh-nemo und ich waren gestern um 23 Uhr zuhause . Es war ein klasse Tag mit vielen vielen Fischen und klassen Leuten . Danke schön an alle von mir aus .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Hi Leutz. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten der Eingewöhnung des Buttlöffels wurde es immer besser. Ein klasse Tag mit klasse Leuten und reichlich Fisch! Vom Buttlöffel bin ich persönlich sehr begeistert. Selbst die Handhabung ist mit etwas Übung ein Klacks!!! Selbst ein stattlicher Horni konnte nicht widerstehen. Für mich war es eine sehr gelungene Tour! Freu mich schon auf die Foto´s und das Video.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Die Gesamtzahl der gefangenen Fische weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mal so grob überschlagen. Ich hatte 23 Platten (Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern), Blauortsand hatte 4 mehr als ich |krach::q. Wir hatte ein kleines internes Duell. Jörg hatte glaub ich so 12 Platten. Micha leider nur 2 |pftroest:. Die anderen kann ich nur schätzen. Je an die 10 Platten. Einige Dörschis, Lippfische, Seeskorpione und einen Horni wurden auch gefangen. Natürlich wurden die Untermaßigen wieder schonend ins Element zurückgesetzt! Aber diese Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr!!! Ich denke Sven wird einen ausführlichen Bericht aus dem Ärmel schütteln!


----------



## oh-nemo (12. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ich kann mich nur meinen "Vorrednern" zustimmen.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht hab ich Sven ja schon Heute Morgen zukommen lassen.






 Nachdem Hornhechteutin mich morgens um 6.00 Uhr abholte und wir 5 Min. später Sylverpasi eingeladen hatten gings ruckizucki in einem richtig tollen "Anglerauto" in richtung Lürschau zum Nordangler Sven.
Wie versprochen gabs noch einen Kaffee und wir wurden uns den anderen vorgestellt.
Dann zu Holgers Top Shop um die vorbestellten Seeringler abzuholen.
Weiter gings nach Fredericia/DK.Im Hafen angekommen stellte sich heraus das die HotSpots im Hafengebiet nicht mehr zu erreichen waren da Sie durch Zäune und Tore verschlossen waren.
Nichts desto trotz wurde ein Platz vom "geschulten" Auge des Nordanglers ausgesucht.
Wir bekamen jeder unseren Buttlöffel und nach einer kleinen Einweisung gings Los.Wie solls anders sein,ich fing "natürlich" den ersten Butt beim ersten Wurf.
Die anderen liessen aber auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
Nach ca. 2 Std. versetzten wir uns unter die Autobahnbrücke(die das Dänische Festland mit der Insel Fyn verbindet).Es war dort eine starke Strömung in gange so das nach einem kurzen Angelversuch erneut das Revier gewechselt wurde.
Nach einem Vorschlag,ich glaube Jelle war´s ,fuhren wir einen Parkplatz direkt an einer Kaimauer an.Ruten wurden aufgebaut und wir wurden von den anwesenden Anglern die wohl doch schon vereinzelt die eine oder andere Platte gefangen hatten missträuisch beäugelt.
Wie sollte es auch wieder anders sein das ich den Plattensegen eröffnete.
Was nun passierte grenzte nahezu an "Zauberei":
Ich hielt mich einwenig zurück aber 2 von uns fingen mit dem Buttlöffel bei fast jedem Wurf eine Platte.Es machte uns einen Riesenspass und Zeit verging wie im fluge.
Ab und zu war mal ein untermassiger Dorsch dabei,Lippfisch oder Seeskorpion.
Einer von uns fing einen fast armdicken Hornhecht wie ich Ihn in diesem Jahr noch nicht sah.
Mein Fazit:
Es hat nicht nur Spassgemacht nein ich habe auch das "leichte" angeln mit dem Buttlöffel "genossen".
Für mich war noch wichtiger das ich mal wieder sehr nette Angler aus dem Norden kennengelernt habe.
Sven, wir haben einen schönen Tag mit Dir verbracht.


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. September 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Moin Moin ,
Agalatze , da haste Recht , der wird bestimmt klasse und Platte mit dem Buttlöffel zu erbeuten ist ein klasse Gefühl auch wenn Dennis immer Salz in die Wunde streut wegen der 2 von mir gefangenen Platten  #q   :q  :q . Der Spaßfaktor war aber über alle Dinge erhaben . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Peterpaul (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Leider verpasst! Mist! Falls demnächst mal wieder so ein Kurs irgendwo ist, wäre ich wohl gerne dabei (zu zweit) falls es zeitlich passt!


----------



## Nordangler (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Ich gedenke, im Winter noch einen Kurs zu machen. Diesmal, wird er allerdings etwas kosten.
Dafür brauch keiner etwas mitnehmen, Ruten und Rollen stelle ich.
Wenn hier also jemand teilnehmen möchte, kann sich bei mir melden. 
Der Kurs wird allerdings mit maximal 4 Teilnehmern belegt. 

Sven


----------



## Lotte (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

moin-moin sven,

 also, wenn der termin paßt würde ich gerne dabeisein!!! eventuell auch mit 2 personen!!!


----------



## Peterpaul (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

|wavey: Hallo Nordangler,


melde Dich dann doch bitte bei mir! Ich und n Freund würden dann evtl. gerne daran teilnehmen! #6


----------



## Nordangler (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Neuer Buttlöffelkurs.*

Schickt mir bitte per PM eure Telefonnummern.
Ich melde mich denn ??

Sven


----------

